# little fatty



## mgaut051

I'm looking for a 1 or 2 word name for a guitar.

The guitar is female, a little overweight but also a little small. She's also loud and a little over agressive in her flirting. 

Think a 12 year old girl, still having childhood chub, putting on makeup/heels and flirting with men, but only as an imitation of something she's seen her big sister do (no actual intention).

Things I've come up with (none are quite satisfying):

Chanchita (little pig)
Cabronita (little goat)
Picarita (adventurous)
Descaradita (insolent / cheeky)
Sabrosita (a little tasty)
Caradurita (short attention?)

A friend also reccomended 
Reinita (spoiled)

They're all very close, but none quite hit it for me. I need one or two words. 

Any thoughts? Slang is welcome.


----------



## Vegetariana

Are you sure you mean "guitar"?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

No sé con qué nombre te quedarás, pero te aconsejo que no le pongas _cabronita_.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Gordita.

  Though it works with a thin electric guitar. A cello would take offence.


----------



## Arrius

*rechonchita*


----------



## mgaut051

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No sé con qué nombre te quedarás, pero te aconsejo que no le pongas _cabronita_.


 
Thanks. It's funny, what you mention. My guitar design is loosely based on the already existing Fender "_La Cabronita Especial_" and I was looking for a name that reflected this heritage but was distinct.

I wasn't planning on using Cabronita, but I put it in the list of potentials to flesh it out, and hopefully give inspiration!'

I know it probably has some negative connotations, but that's part of what I'm looking for.

Martin


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

mgaut051 said:


> I know it probably has some negative connotations, but that's part of what I'm looking for.


 
Ok, now I understand what you're looking for (I thought you were a woman). So _cabronita_ is perfect, and perhaps _picarona_.


----------



## Carlos Mx

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No sé con qué nombre te quedarás, pero te aconsejo que no le pongas _cabronita_.



Tampoco recomiendo Sabrosita, Picarita o Descaradita


----------



## mgaut051

So I can't post a link yet, but you can see pictures of the guitar in progress if you google "cocobolo canary 3p90". It's the first link, on TDPRI.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

This is the link:
http://www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-hom...-cocobolo-body-canary-neck-3-p90-pickups.html


----------



## Carlos Mx

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Ok, now I understand what you're looking for (I thought you were a woman). So _cabronita_ is perfect, and perhaps _picarona_.



Forget Cabronita, it's a bad word!

Picarona is great!  Naughty, but fun, not sexually charged


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Carlos Mx said:


> Tampoco recomiendo Sabrosita, Picarita o Descaradita


Pero es que me parece que eso es lo que le gusta al muchacho. A ver si se te ocurre algo viendo la guitarra, a mí no me dice nada .
Bueno, parece que _picarona_ gana puntos: no me parece mal. Alguien más que dé su opinión.


----------



## henryeddy

What about la princesita?


----------



## mgaut051

Carlos Mx said:


> Tampoco recomiendo Sabrosita, Picarita o Descaradita


 


henryeddy said:


> What about la princesita?


 


Carlos Mx said:


> (...)
> 
> Picarona is great! Naughty, but fun, not sexually charged


 
Thanks! 

It's hard: Princesita is too proper, not naughty or coarse enough, but it's definitely on the right track. It would need to be like Princesita travieso or something. Or Reinita travieso. Can I get both in a single word? Or can I blend them together and even if it's not a word, still be understood?

Picarona is great too, but I really want that naughty connotation. That why I thought Sabrosita might work. Rechonchita sabrosa?

Does no one like Chanchita? It was my favorite, because in french the word for pig "cochon" definitely has some lewd connotations when used to describe a person. What does it give as an impression / image?

Cerdita?  

What about Traviesita?


----------



## Carlos Mx

I'm sorry.  I thought you were writing or translating a children's story.

I just googled the Fender La Cabronita Especial and now I get what you're looking for.

While I can't offer new options, I would suggest not using the diminutive form, since it doesn't really say it's smaller.  It gives a strange twist to some of these words:  While la Sabrosa is a tasty woman, la Sabrosita feels like I'm telling her that affectionally while I'm tasting her.  La Sabrosona, would be a very tasty woman, who is large where she should be, but not otherwise.


----------



## Zuliana

Sinceramente y para no extenderme innecesariamente...(Al traducir, lo mejor es respetar la idea, (la esencia, el contenido, etc) e ir a lo comprensible, pero a la vez, a lo simple , al directo...) Se puede decir: "Un poquito gorda"...ó "gordita". 
Otras cosas podrían prestarse a la burla, ó a herir. !O quien sabe! CHAU


----------



## Carlos Mx

Cerdita, chanchita, puerquita, cochinita are all dirty, but not in a sexy way.  

How do you like "Gordita sabrosa"


----------



## mgaut051

Zuliana said:


> Sinceramente y para no extenderme innecesariamente...(Al traducir, lo mejor es respetar la idea, (la esencia, el contenido, etc) e ir a lo comprensible, pero a la vez, a lo simple , al directo...) Se puede decir: "Un poquito gorda"...ó "gordita".
> Otras cosas podrían prestarse a la burla, ó a herir. !O quien sabe! CHAU


 

Hm... Very wise. I hadn't thought of it that way. 

I do like Gordita sabrosa! Is it wishful thinking that it'll come down to one word? Please, keeping in mind Zuliana's advice, any one willing to take a little artistic liberty? Something that could be interpreted figuratively (like cabronita)?

Fender really picked a good name with Cabronita: small, coarse, unrefined. 
I want small, chubby/overweight, sexy/naughty.


----------



## Carlos Mx

Some options: 

Pequeña zorra:  Little slut, ...not fat though
La Cochina:  Naughty, dirty,...not small
Coquetuela:  How her loving mother would refer to her


----------



## Zuliana

I sure agree with  "Gordita sabrosita"; it has a little artistic liberty, it is "fresh" but not rude. That is my opinion....CHAU


----------



## Lurrezko

Carlos Mx said:


> Cerdita, chanchita, puerquita, cochinita are all dirty, but not in a sexy way.



¿Do you think so? *Cerditas* in google:

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...ITSBA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0


----------



## mgaut051

What about mujercita? Can that be a little naughty, or is it only a term of endearment?


----------



## Carlos Mx

¿Do you think so? *Cerditas* in google:

  

¡Yo sólo encuentro imágenes de Miss Piggy cuando busco en Google!  La única imagen medianamente _sexy_ que encontré fue la siguiente: 

http://tinyurl.com/27wg894

Ahora que, "Pequeña guarra" pudiese ser más apropiado, pero demasiado peninsular y, tal vez, demasiado fuerte!


----------



## Carlos Mx

mgaut051 said:


> What about mujercita? Can that be a little naughty, or is it only a term of endearment?



Mujercita is not naughty, quite the opposite! As in "Mujercitas" by Louisa May Alcott.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Madre mía, en qué hilo me he metido! ¿Gordita sabrosita? ¿Cerdita sabrosona?... Os lo dejo a vosotros, hombres . Me retiro.


----------



## Carlos Mx

I think we have been trying too hard to find the Spanish translation to something.  

Mgauo051: Correct me if I'm wrong.  You want to find a name for a guitar for all markets  (English, French, Spanish, or Hindi speaking) making a reference to La Cabronita by Fender, which is why you're looking for a name in Spanish.  

If that is the case, you don't care if the meaning of it in Spanish is completely right.  In fact "cabronita" is not really a word in Spanish.  The correct translation is "cabroncita", which is an affectionate way of calling a cabrona (A bad-ass bitch!, according to the Urban Dictionary)

In that case, you should probably go with "La Sabrosita", which is an affectionate term for la Sabrosa, the tasty one.  It does not say anything about her being naughty, but it is a lascivious term to refer to a woman, or guitar, for that matter.  It is in Spanish, only one word, everyone would understand the reference to La Cabronita", and is also a common term you use to describe some kinds of Latin Music.  

Please let us know what you decided.

Cheers!


----------



## mgaut051

Hmm... 
Carlos MX you have given me the first ray of hope. You have managed to say the exact words that I wanted to hear and then some.

La Sabrosita it is!

One (almost) word. Tasty, feminine, but also cute / endearing. A little lascivious (just a little). Definitely a cameo for Cabronita. AND a subtle musical reference? Sign me up. Yum yum. And it rolls off the tongue better than picorona or rechonchita. 

No farm animals for me! no sir.

Thanks everyone for your help, you've been great. 

And Aldonzalorenzo, please forgive me if I have been crude in my suggestions: I do not speak spanish mas que un poco. But sometimes art is rude 

I'll post pictures of the logo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Carlos Mx said:


> You want to find a name for a guitar for all markets (English, French, Spanish, or Hindi speaking) making a reference to La Cabronita by Fender, which is why you're looking for a name in Spanish.
> In that case, you should probably go with "La Sabrosita", which is an affectionate term for la Sabrosa, the tasty one. It does not say anything about her being naughty, but it is a lascivious term to refer to a woman, or guitar, for that matter. It is in Spanish, only one word, everyone would understand the reference to La Cabronita", and is also a common term you use to describe some kinds of Latin Music.



Hermano Groucho, me quito el sombrero: mi más sincera enhorabuena. Debería dejar el inglés y dedicarse de lleno al _marketing_. ¡Le auguro un futuro prometedor! 
Saludos, Catalina


----------



## Carlos Mx

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hermano Groucho, me quito el sombrero: mi más sincera enhorabuena. Debería dejar el inglés y dedicarse de lleno al _marketing_. ¡Le auguro un futuro prometedor!
> Saludos, Catalina


 
Gracias por los buenos deseos, Aldonza Harpo.

No estaría nada mal, dicen que la paga es mejor.


----------



## mgaut051

Thank you, everyone! 

I present: Gordita, she is small, loud, and a lot of fun!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Thanks *mgaut*: that is really a good ending for a thread . Congratulations!


----------



## Bookworm-74

What do you think about "Consentida" (=spoiled)?


----------



## mercebri

Si cabronita no os parecía bien, desde luego "pequeña zorra" tampoco debería...  Es insultante para la pobre guitarra.


----------



## Pedrusconio

Que tal:

Picaruela : Minx


----------

